# Science and Sci-Fi Art



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 1, 2016)

This thread dedicated to the scientific method and those that love science.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 1, 2016)

So post your favorite futuristic and not so futuristic art here...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 1, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 1, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Alystyr (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Alystyr (Feb 2, 2016)

My current desktop image:


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)

Alystyr said:


> My current desktop image:


oops didn't post.


----------



## Alystyr (Feb 2, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> > My current desktop image:
> ...


Hmm. Shows up fine here, but here's an alternate link to it just in case:
http://cdn01.wallpapersonweb.com/media/tn5/1/15/148341.jpg


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 3, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 3, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 5, 2016)

*****CHUCLE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 5, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Feb 5, 2016)

Boris Vallejo

​


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 62515
> Boris Vallejo
> 
> ​







Welcome!

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2016)

"Frontiers of any type, physical or mental, are but a challenge to our breed. Nothing can stop the questing of men, not even Man. If we will it, not only the wonders of space, but the very stars are ours!"
Andre Norton

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2016)

*****HAPPY SMILE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 6, 2016)

Put the head phones on and crank it up!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 7, 2016)

Helpless women..lol


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 8, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 9, 2016)

...or how to convince the galactic empire you're a space faring planet with early industrial  age technology.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 10, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


>



Furries in space!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)

I saw this movie as a young kid and I still remember it scaring the shit out of me...haaaa


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)

On a Cell Phone...lol


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 12, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 12, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 12, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> ​







So..... Are the other mods going to let that stay due to being art or will it be buried with all the other boobs and peckers on this forum? Hopefully my thread doesn't become like...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> So..... Are the other mods going to let that stay due to being art or will it be buried with all the other boobs and peckers on this forum? Hopefully my thread doesn't become like...


Whut?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 13, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > So..... Are the other mods going to let that stay due to being art or will it be buried with all the other boobs and peckers on this forum? Hopefully my thread doesn't become like...
> ...







Oh I was just observing that I'm surprised that this thread wasn't taken down with my very first post... Of course I could ask a kind and helpful moderator to blur out the details just below the center of that picture now since I can no longer do it.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 13, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 13, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 14, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)

Remember  who this is?


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 15, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Remember  who this is?




Yes


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 17, 2016)

Wildcard said:


>



da'fuq?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 18, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****



Great song from my youth.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>








That one is one of the many different changing scenes that are part of screen background slideshow for my computer.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)

I think I like the sci fi city scapes the most.  So cool!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


 

Sorry! Feeling lazy tonight.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****



Cool avatar!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 20, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 20, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 20, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 21, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 21, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 64341​


You could merchandise "her" to JR


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 23, 2016)

skye said:


>



WTH. Its like one of those statues at Disneyland that follows you when you walk by. 

Thanks for freaking me out!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 26, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 26, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 26, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 26, 2016)

ok try again...

can't go wrong with some royo..


----------



## April (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 27, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 27, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 27, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 1, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 2, 2016)

Today seems appropriate for this guy to show up.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 2, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 2, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 5, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 5, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 8, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 66437​


I loved that movie


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 9, 2016)

The music in Book of Eli was incredible.


----------



## skye (Mar 9, 2016)

Flash Gordon.-


----------



## skye (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 9, 2016)

skye said:


> Flash Gordon.-



Is that from the movie?


----------



## Alex. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 9, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Flash Gordon.-
> ...



Yes it is, from the movie "Flash Gordon" (1980)


----------



## Alex. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 9, 2016)

skye said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



That is some cheezy 80s movie making. Which the 80s were known for.


----------



## skye (Mar 9, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




you are welcome


----------



## skye (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 9, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2016)

this is a picture based on wind currents in boone...done by an asu professor.....exhibited at the turchin center


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2016)

3 d blocks


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 19, 2016)

*****SAD SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 19, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 28, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 29, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## MaryL (Apr 1, 2016)

Long before computers, some guy named Chesley Bonstell nailed it. Hand crafted moonscapes and  oil painting of Saturn rising over Titan.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 2, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 3, 2016)

Another one of confused Travolta in another Galaxy!


----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 6, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 6, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 7, 2016)

I went out with a girl like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to get such a charge out of her.





Yes I just laughed at my own joke


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 10, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****



Hey Damaged Eagle you post up some good pics, don't stop. I'd like to suggest leaving out the videos and the SMILE on every post. Why do you do that? Better to unclutter and let the images speak. This is one of the better threads on here.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 10, 2016)

Alex. said:


>



Is that Les Paul an Epiphone or a Gibson?


----------



## Alex. (Apr 10, 2016)

Les Paul


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 10, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Les Paul



Yeah but it's either made by Gibson or Epiphone. No worries I thought you played. I have an Epiphone, as the cheapest Gibson is about $1,400 dollars and women have a hard time when you say you've spent that on what they consider a toy.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 10, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Les Paul
> ...


I do play. I have a Gibson and a Fender. Thew one in the avi is something I saw and liked. a toy LOL


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 10, 2016)

Alex. said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Cool, sorry.


----------



## OZman (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 10, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Hey Damaged Eagle you post up some good pics, don't stop.



Thank you.

Most of the pictures I post are on the slideshow I have for my computer background.



IsaacNewton said:


> I'd like to suggest leaving out the videos and the SMILE on every post. Why do you do that? Better to unclutter and let the images speak. This is one of the better threads on here.



Is anyone forcing you to read or watch anything you do not want too?





If they are let me know...

*****DARK CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 11, 2016)

*****SMILE****


----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 11, 2016)

Let's not forget some of the most important players in the movie...

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2016)

Intergalactic broadcasting  system  ...


----------



## Alex. (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2016)

more from Cosmic FM .....a cosmic Galaxy......


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 15, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Hey Damaged Eagle you post up some good pics, don't stop. I'd like to suggest leaving out the videos and the SMILE on every post. Why do you do that? Better to unclutter and let the images speak. This is one of the better threads on here.







Then there's also the fact that...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 15, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 15, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Apr 15, 2016)

*Godzilla Passes Out - Mothra vs Godzilla (1964)*
First Godzilla film without newly-shot American footage added for the American release. The scene in which Godzilla is attacked by the American military only exists in the American cut, but this footage was shot by Toho during the original Japanese shoot. - IMDB


----------



## Alex. (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2016)

Cosmic Yearnings.-


----------



## April (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2016)

~~~~~~


----------



## Alex. (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2016)

*Prince honoured by Nasa with stunning purple nebula photo*

The crab nebula is shaped by the death of a huge star – a supernova that burnt bright and then died young...




Nasa has paid the most stunning tribute to Prince
​


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (May 4, 2016)




----------



## April (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 4, 2016)




----------



## April (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (May 5, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 5, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 12, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (May 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 20, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 20, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 20, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (May 22, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 22, 2016)




----------



## PoliticalChic (May 24, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****





Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****





Have you read Joe Abercrombie's "The Blade" trilogy?

Recommending it.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 25, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (May 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 1, 2016)

*****SAD SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2016)

boo


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 10, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2016)

night y'all  friend and foe...


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 21, 2016)

​♥


----------



## Alex. (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2016)

From the same movie ....."Sleeper" 1973


----------



## Alex. (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 2, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Jul 3, 2016)

(Explicit)


----------



## Alex. (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2016)

Forza Italia.

Ornella Muti is Ornella Muti ...back in the "Flash Gordon" days


----------



## Alex. (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 27, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## mdk (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## mdk (Jul 31, 2016)

I am so bummed that Jerry Doyle passed away. So many great from _Babylon 5_ have departed us. Sad.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 31, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 31, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 6, 2016)

CERN


----------



## April (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 9, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 9, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 28, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 28, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## skye (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2016)

*****SMILE****


----------



## April (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 15, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 17, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****




NOTE: Original Buck Roger art.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****




NOTE: Original Buck Roger ship plans.


----------



## Marianne (Nov 18, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****CHUCKLE*****


you get a thumbs up for remembering Klaatu, I haven't heard them in years. Thanks.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 20, 2016)

Marianne said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > *****CHUCKLE*****
> ...








You're welcome.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 24, 2016)

skye said:


>







OMG!!!!! I purchased that on DVD and watched it just last week!

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 2, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 2, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## westwall (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 14, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 14, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## miketx (Dec 17, 2016)

The star trek ass heads.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Sbiker (Dec 31, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 3, 2017)

What a boring silence....

Take a some potion of trolling  :






"*Houston, we’ve had a problem" *))


----------



## Dalia (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 19, 2017)

_Franklin D.Roosevelt le badass par Jason Heuser. Peinture numérique.

https://thecreatorsproject-images.v.../no-slug/ce8a97d1c0c8cc1f668c712261ca0f12.jpg_


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 1, 2017)

Le plan d'action en cas de détection d'une civilisation extraterrestre dévoilé


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 14, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 14, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 14, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)

VIDEO. Curiosity: Des internautes trouvent une femme à forte poitrine sur Mars


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 24, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 6, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 6, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 20, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 20, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 28, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## April (May 1, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 4, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 4, 2017)




----------



## April (May 4, 2017)




----------



## April (May 4, 2017)




----------



## April (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 10, 2017)




----------



## April (May 12, 2017)




----------



## April (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## April (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (May 25, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 28, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 28, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 28, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 5, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 5, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 5, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 23, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 23, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 23, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Sep 23, 2017)

han-leia


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 23, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## miketx (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> View attachment 150889


I just luvz you to pieces!


----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Sep 24, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 151157​


----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 28, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 28, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Peach (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 11, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 11, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 11, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Peach (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 24, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 13, 2018)

The living art within all life.


----------



## ding (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 14, 2018)

The Laws of Nature which produced this.


----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 14, 2018)

"Look deep into nature, and then you will understand everything better." -Albert Einstein. “


----------



## ding (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## MaryL (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## MaryL (Jan 20, 2018)

The art of Bonstell,


----------



## MaryL (Jan 20, 2018)

I love sci-i fi art, reminds me of Blade runner.  Electric sheep. The replicant related fighting over the belt of Orion.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 20, 2018)

Larry Niven and  his Ringworld, that is Halo.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 20, 2018)

In Halo, you don't get a girl that was wonderfully endowed with luck, or a two- headed ptavve 
guiding you, either.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 27, 2018)

Magic Eye


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## ding (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Windparadox (Feb 9, 2018)

`
*Deus Ex Machina*
`

`


----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 28, 2018)

Contatos Extraterrestres Perigosos  :: Caçadores de Mistérios


----------



## ding (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## ding (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## ding (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 10, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 10, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 10, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 10, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 10, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)

Dinosauroidia: Dinosauroidia.... What is?
                      Ici une image de l’évolution possible de Troodon vers une forme humaine/ Here an image of the possible evolution of Troodon towards a human form.


----------



## April (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 19, 2018)

Science fiction | Turn the Page | Page 6


----------



## Dalia (Apr 19, 2018)

astronaut, Abstract, Science fiction, Space, Galaxy, Universe, Gramophone, Artwork, Skeleton, Space art HD Wallpapers / Desktop and Mobile Images & Photos


----------



## Dalia (Apr 19, 2018)

The Dream Full HD Wallpaper and Hintergrund | 1920x1080 | ID:674923


----------



## April (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## April (May 5, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 5, 2018)




----------



## April (May 11, 2018)




----------



## April (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## mdk (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## MaryL (Jun 2, 2018)

Chelsey Bonestell:


----------



## April (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 21, 2018)

Good night everybody! kiss


----------



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2018)

Dropping out of fold space into your system.


----------



## April (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2018)

miketx said:


> View attachment 237545
> 
> Dropping out of fold space into your system.


That's actually Mars and the moon taken from my porch a while back. Well heck, I don't recall, maybe it was Venus?


----------



## April (Dec 30, 2018)

miketx said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 237545
> ...


Beautiful take, either way.


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2019)

April said:


>



How about a bit more optimistic cyberpunk?


----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 26, 2019)

Dalia said:


>


Love The Fifth Element....a flick I can watch over and over again.  

'Leeloo: "mul-ti-pass''


----------



## April (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 26, 2019)

​


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 29, 2019)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 29, 2019)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 25, 2020)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 10, 2020)

*Rendezvous With Rama*


----------

